# Boas > General Boas >  Can a snake's growth be stunted?

## drezden

I have a juvenile dumeril's boa, I got him when he was 6 months old. He ate for me 3 times and then he refused food for 4 months.. he finally ate yesterday. He obviously hasn't grown since I've had him. He didn't seem to loose significant weight. He is skinnier than when I got him, but he doesn't look emaciated or boney.. etc.

Now the fact that he was still a baby and had this very long food strike.. will this stunt his growth? Or is that not how snake biology works? Will he still reach his pre-determined genetic max size? I'm hoping his growth won't be effected by the strike.

----------


## drezden

really, no one knows?

----------


## 771subliminal

hell be fine he may take a little longer to get there but he will. just keep offering him the proper sized prey at the proper time and youll have a nice healthy snake for a long time

----------

drezden (07-26-2012)

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

Dumeril's Boas have very slow metabolisms so I would guess that it isn't as big of an issue as it would be with a faster growing snake. 

I'm sure that a snakes final size can be reduced if they don't get enough food in the early years. Though I couldn't even guess at how long it would take. 

My guess is that if you can get your Dum eating consistently there won't be any "damage"

----------

_decensored_ (07-15-2012),drezden (07-26-2012)

----------


## TheWinWizard

He'll be fine. Just keep offering on a regular schedule.

----------

drezden (07-26-2012)

----------


## Got Balls?

i have an 08 pastel female that is still only 945g and only like 2 ft. She never misses a meal and fed weekly.

----------


## Gio

I have read a fair amount of research on this and it's slightly inconclusive, yet there are a couple of credible boa experts that mention there is possibly a 35% environment relation to a snake's growth. Which leaves a lot more up to genetics. I'd imagine temps, and frequency of feeding will somewhat determine the final size, but I'd think you'd be looking at "low end" for both if that makes sense. I read some of the info on cuttingedgeherps web page.

Also one of the boa books I have mentions it as well.

----------

